# Shimming 1/2" drywall to 5/8"



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

I idiotically bought too much 1/2" drywall where I needed 5/8". Can i shim the 1/2" out by cutting 1/8" thick strips from 2x material?

Some shimmed areas will be tiled and others painted.

Any issues with that?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Cardboard....


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

jecky said:


> I idiotically bought too much 1/2" drywall where I needed 5/8". Can i shim the 1/2" out by cutting 1/8" thick strips from 2x material?
> 
> Some shimmed areas will be tiled and others painted.
> 
> ...


Two typical cardboard drywall shims will give you the 1/8" build out that you need.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe this is a dumb question. But is it not specified 5/8 for a reason?


----------

